
To Learn Programming, Do Projects You Actually Care About - excelsiorPrime
https://datarebellion.com/blog/to-learn-programming-do-projects-you-actually-care-about/
======
edimaudo
Good points, applying what you love could make learning more fun. Maybe going
forward part of the exercises should be to apply the code learned to something
you do in every day life.

